# Anniversary and remembrance for Biscuit!



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello SM! ​ 

Please join us in...​ 

Remembering Our Beloved Biscuit​ 
On the Eve of Feb 27, 2014 we found ourselves heavy heart missing our precious little boy Biscuit. Exactly one year ago our boy loss the fight to a horrible disease and make his journey to Pet’s Heaven, Rainbow Bridge.
 
As we step in February both Mommy and Daddy are sadden finding ourselves missing your adorable and handsome smiles. We missed those short and long car ride with our boy. We ponder on how you are doing up in dog paradise, we wish that we could somehow get a glimpse of our boy running, smiling, free of any pain and discomfort, but mostly and hopefully you have spot Mommy and Daddy and are exciting running toward us.

We miss most all of the silly thing that you do! How you would run and hide when you know a bath is coming. The way you excitingly tosses and toyed with your treats before devouring them as quickly as you can so you can get more from Mommy and Daddy. 

Our most favorite moment of you was when you had gotten into the trash bag at night and come morning, as Daddy awaken to get ready for work, he notice a trail of porkchop’s bones, from last night dinner, leading from the kitchen area where the trash’s bag has been ripped by some culprit! Curiously Daddy start to track the trail of bones leading into the living room, and of course led right straight into the direction of your bed. It is then that Daddy notice a larger piece of porkchop’s bone almost eaten to the bone, and the priceless moment was when Daddy look at you! A nervously looking puppy with the expression that said “it wasn’t me Daddy!” J This memories have always bring the greatest smiles to Daddy as I missed my little buddy.

We want to let you know that we have found you a little brother and to remember you, we named him Pork Chop! We know that you would love him because he is a very bad bad little boy just as you were at your younger year. We know that you are smiling down from dog heaven seeing your baby brother creating such havoc for Mommy on a daily basis.

Even though you are not physically here with us, we think of you each and every day. Biscuit, remember that you are our precious little boy and you will always be in Mommy & Daddy’s hearts, and forever will be in our memories.

Love, Mommy & Daddy


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I can't tell you why, exactly, but Biscuit did hold a very special place in my heart. His picture is displayed on my altar. A place where I hold all those sweet souls who touched my life. I am so happy that you have a pork chop to love. But, I will never, ever forget that sweet little guy who we called Biscuit.My guardian angel, spiritual adviser, whatever we call her, once said to me, in a very loud voice, *THERE IS ALWAYS SOMEONE NEW TO LOVE.* But that doesn't mean that we should not love our departed...only that we can love our new babies as least as much, maybe more, considering that we have learned more about love.
Right?


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Vinh and Ann, your dear little Biscuit will always be remembered and loved. He lives on in your hearts forever. Sending you guys hugs during this time. I love the connection between you memory of Biscuit and PorkChop's name :heart:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Remembering Biscuit and sending you and Ann virtual hugs!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I think we'll all remember Little Biscuit here on SM. He was such a sweet brave little guy. I know that you have great memories of him and he'll always live in your hearts.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Remembering Little Biscuit. You and he fought so hard against disease. Glad you now have Pork chop.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Biscuit was an inspiration to all! We will never forget!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Little Biscuit holds a special place in my heart and will always be remembered in a special way. I am so thrilled that you have opened your hearts to Pork-Chop and I know Biscuit is happy for you all ( very good chance he's the one who sent Pork-chop to you both!)


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I have thought about little Biscuit and all you went through with him a lot this past year. I am so happy that you now have little Pork Chop.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Aww such a nice post. Can't believe it's been that long already. We all still think of you little Biscuit. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I smiled when I read your memories of little Biscuit, what a little stinker he was lol, love the story about the pork chop.
Biscuit honey, I know your running free, having such a wonderful time with all our babies who are waiting for us. Your mommy and daddy really miss you, you will always have their hearts. 
I REMEMBER LITTLE BISCUIT:wub: I also know the pain and sadness you have and are still experiencing. Hugs to you


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Vinh & Ann, we join you in celebrating the life of little Biscuit! We were behind you all the way as "Team Biscuit" and now we join w/you to remember his little life and the impact it had for all of us. Your journey was sad and we all cried when he went to his eternal reward, and rejoiced w/you when little Pork Chop entered your circle.
He may be gone from this life, but will forever be remembered by his loving family, his SM team & those whose lives he touched w/love.
Live well, sweet guy---we miss you.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

What a lovely tribute. Biscuit will always be with you in your hearts. And now that I know the Pork Chop story, I love that name even more!


----------



## mylittleleo (Jan 23, 2014)

This was so sweet and made me tear up. Best wishes to you both and PorkChop, and little Biscuit waiting for you all!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

That is so touching. Love the PorkChop story and knowing that lil PC got named after it makes me love his name even more.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Vinh and Ann - I can't believe it's been a year since little Biscuit left us. Well never really left us because he was in all our hearts because as his mom and dad you made us feel like we knew him. I know that not a day goes by that you don't think of him. I love how little Pork Chop got his name so he will be indelibly linked to your first little love. Biscuit you were very loved by very many. :wub::wub:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Sweet Biscuit.... I know he is looking down on you and so happy you both found Pork Chop


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Remembering your brave little guy and sending hugs your way! Little Pork Chop is so lucky to have you both, and a big brother to thank for his adorable name.


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

Sending you love and hugs on this very difficult anniversary. I hadn't been with SM for very long when you lost lil Biscuit. Hard to believe it's been a year since he lost his fight.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Vinh and Ann, that's a beautiful tribute to your sweet and sassy Biscuit. I too love that you named your new little boy Pork Chop in remembrance. I know that so many of us here on SM fought the fight with you, and sent good thoughts and heartfelt prayers when Biscuit was so sick. He will always be remembered by those of us on SM, and we grieved with you when he had to leave here to start his new journey on the other side. The blessing is that he is no longer suffering but healthy and happy. Big hugs to you.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Vinh and Ann ... I think of your beloved Biscuit often. 

We, your SM family, aka Team Biscuit ... shed many a tear along with Biscuit's mommy and daddy. Biscuit was such a precious fluff baby.

I remember your last day with Biscuit. I showed my husband, Felix, the pictures of Biscuit's mommy and daddy spending those touching moments outside in the sunshine on the grass ... as Biscuit smelled the beautiful red flowers with you ... and, also spending time at the pond with the little water fountain. Those precious moments brought tears to the eyes of both me and Felix. 

Your tribute to your precious angel Biscuit is beautiful. And, I love how Pork Chop got his name ... Biscuit would love that.

Love and hugs to you ... Vinh, Ann, and Pork Chop. 

And, I just blew kisses up toward the Rainbow Bridge, in Heaven ... for your darling angel, Biscuit.


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

What a beautiful way to remember your precious little one!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Sylie said:


> *I can't tell you why, exactly, but Biscuit did hold a very special place in my heart.*


 Sylvia said this so beautifully, and I completely agree. There was just something about him, and your relationship with him that was so amazing. We will never forget your precious Biscuit. But I'm so glad you have Pork Chop to love now. 

Hugs to you and Ann,


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

B.........By now, Baby Biscuit knows how we all loved him :heart:

I..........It was tearing us in pieces to see him suffering so much:crying 2::crying::smcry: 

S.........So brave he was, and such a fighter til the end :smmadder:

C.........Cute as a button in those pictures :Sooo cute:


U.........Undeniably the most adored Maltese on SM :smootch:


I..........In peace he is now :innocent:


T.........Tears no more, only good memories of him :amen:







*


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Sounds like a beautiful & sweet little dog . Pork Chop has big shoes to fill.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SA_GC (Oct 14, 2013)

I can imagine your dear Lil Biscuit chewing a big juicy pork chop in Doggy Heaven. He will live in your hearts forever.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I remember your Biscuit. Your words tell how deeply he was loved. I am so happy you have Pork Chop as I believe he was sent to you by Biscuit.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Thinking of you little Biscuit. I bet that you've met my Luci Mae and that you two are wreaking havoc at Rainbow Bridge. I look forward to seeing all of our sweet babies someday.


----------



## mylilbiscuit (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your sweet, kind and caring words it means a lot to us. :grouphug: And thank you very much for being there for us. :grouphug: Go Team Biscuit!! 

We know in our hearts that Lil Biscuit is running free and playing with all his new friends and eating a big juicy pork chop :thumbsup: And after a long day of playing and being full he would just lie there and look down on us with a big smile. Maybe even laughing at LiL Porkchop for being such a menace. :wub:

:wub: Mommy and daddy love you my sweet baby always and forever. :wub:


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

A heart warming rememberance for Biscuit.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We lit a candle for Biscuit and your family, he was a special boy who fought very hard and was so very loved!:wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Vinh and Ann your posts always make me smile (and this one to cry too) and this is such a beautiful tribute to Biscuit. I can just imagine Biscuit's expression when you found him, so guilty and adorable at the same time.:wub: He will always be loved and remembered. I'm very happy you have another sweet little guy to love and spoil and share with all of us.


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

I loved reading your tribute. Biscuit could not have wished for more caring, loving parents!

All the best to you and little PorkChop.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you everyone, thanks Team Biscuit! for your wonderful memories, cherishing those momments together with us as we celebrate our little Boy Biscuit. I have been away traveling the last several weeks for work but I have been reading everyone's wonderful tributes but were not able to send my thanks until now. Pork Chop thanks everyone as well for allowing him to have a special place in your hearts here on SM.


----------

